# Transport speeds?



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

Not sure if it's an industry standard, but my suburbanite plow carries a sticker indicating that recommended max speed while carrying the plow is 45mph. Wondering why that is. Manufacturers are cautious?

Seems to handle highway speeds fine. I have a 100+ mile commute to one of my plowing sites, so at 45 this will become a long trek. How's everyone handle the highways with their rigs?


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Isn't there a max. speed on most plows? I never pay attention, but I think there is. Of course you can go faster, but let's say you are on a dirt road and going fast and the plow drops into the ground, then you will get in an accident or break something.

On hot top, sometimes pot holes will break a chain link. I know it happens because I have done that with just a garden tractor's chain from the plow.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Stability is the real factor here and if your truck is stout enough and the tires are rated high enough you can use "reasonable" speed limits. I have gone faster on occasion transporting than I care to say.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Why would you want to drive 100 Miles for a Job?
Generally you should be conservative with the plow attached all the time, around town be as careful as possible. On the highway, well, as long as you don't have any problems with overheating (rare nowadays) your all set. I see many people doing about 60 MPH with plows on the highway. If i have to drive long distances at high speeds with the plow (very rare), i put it in the bed. The front end/tires/brakes, etc. do not need the extra stress of the plow for any length of time at high speeds. Personally, i have gone, well faster then i care to say, but i will say it anyways 80 MPH with the plow on. I have an excuse though, i was "passing somebody"


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I go just as fast with the plow on as I do with it off.


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

Vee blades are perfect for high speed transport. I'm with THE BOSS on this one, same speed with or without the blade.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Bldrs83 said:


> Vee blades are perfect for high speed transport. I'm with THE BOSS on this one, same speed with or without the blade.


I can to go as fast as I care to with my straight blade on or off but what does going 90 or better with a plow prove anyway? The faster you go the longer it takes to stop and the harder to control it in a emergency, vee plow of straight blade.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Din't get me wrong, as i said iam generally VERY conservative with the plow on, lower speeds a little, and don't do anthing fast. It does not take much error to clip the plow on something like an oncoming vehicle. We are all used to driving with plows on, but its still not everyday that we do it. There are many more risks involved, you have to take it slow. You should be driving completely different with a plow.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

100 miles!!!

Hope your getting at least $400 on top of what you'd charge to plow....just for the time spent commuting.

It's taken me almost 2 hours to go 5 miles before in a blizzard.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

TLS said:


> 100 miles!!!
> 
> Hope your getting at least $400 on top of what you'd charge to plow....just for the time spent commuting.
> 
> It's taken me almost 2 hours to go 5 miles before in a blizzard.


Very good point as I would not drive 100 miles to plow unless it was very big bucks! Even in a blizzard and have done a lot better than that and I have been if a few real white outs to and those are something. You must be getting trapped behind others.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Why would you want to drive 100 Miles for a Job?
Generally you should be conservative with the plow attached all the time, around town be as careful as possible. On the highway, well, as long as you don't have any problems with overheating (rare nowadays) your all set. I see many people doing about 60 MPH with plows on the highway. If i have to drive long distances at high speeds with the plow (very rare), i put it in the bed. 








Question for you guys......


A lot of times I see a truck with a plow in the bed as you mentioned. Stupid question but how do you get the plow in the bed?? Do you have some lift or ramp set?? thanks! :waving:


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

a 100 miles. my entire state isn't 100 miles wide god bless if u are willing to do that route


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Kramer said:


> Why would you want to drive 100 Miles for a Job?
> 
> If i have to drive long distances at high speeds with the plow (very rare), i put it in the bed.


Why waste 4 hrs in truck commuting for one job unless it pays more than 4 hrs of work?

It would at least take 3 or 4 good men and a boy to even think about getting my plow in back of truck and besides my one ton criuse nicely at any reasonable speed on hiway with or without a plow attached.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

Good to hear how others handle high speed transport, and that it seems that highway speeds should be fine with some noted cautions. Sorry if I misled anyone… I'm not driving 100 miles to make money… falls into the "personal use plowing" category. Smooth highway commute to cottage country, then across the ice/gravel roads to get into remote locations. No big bucks… maybe some good fishing but that's about it.  

Plow's the best way to get there, although the off road portion tends to be somewhat slow… mind you slow is faster than stuck. Can't put the plow in the box 'cause it's usually full of stuff. One, but not the only reason, I went with the lightweight plow was so it wouldn't put undue stress on the front end for highways, yet it's still big enough to do what I need it to.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Just drive it like you stole it. Well not really I drive the same plow on or plow off. I just take it easy on RR tracks and frost heaves so the plow doesn't jump up. I use a good lift chain because our rough roads will break a cheap one.


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

Tarkus said:


> I can to go as fast as I care to with my straight blade on or off but what does going 90 or better with a plow prove anyway? The faster you go the longer it takes to stop and the harder to control it in a emergency, vee plow of straight blade.


No where in my post did I give the speed value of "90 or better". I guess some members have to assume things in other members posts so they can have a subject so they can post more and more posts. What I mean by Vee blades being perfect for high speed transport is the fact that it dosen't unsafely pull the vehicle to one side or the other like a straight blade does (if the straight blade is angled to one side for cooling purposes) at highway speeds, and yes I have had both so I do know. Further more I drive a large commercial truck in heavy traffic everyday and am well aware of what it takes to evaluate traffic situations and make safe and often life saving decisions and do not at any time perform an act to endanger other motorists like driving 90 with a plow on my pickup truck. I do have NOTHING to prove with or without my plow on.


----------



## Duplantisjj (Sep 28, 2004)

I drive about the same speed with or without the plow.....in Anchorage we are really limited in big highways, but my route to work is about 5 miles, about 2 miles on a freeway which I tend to do about 65mph with or without the plow. Everything seems fine, no pulling and yanking of the front end. I do watch out a little more for potholes and RR tracks with the plow on. :waving:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Bldrs83 said:


> No where in my post did I give the speed value of "90 or better". I guess some members have to assume things in other members posts so they can have a subject so they can post more and more posts. What I mean by Vee blades being perfect for high speed transport is the fact that it dosen't unsafely pull the vehicle to one side or the other like a straight blade does (if the straight blade is angled to one side for cooling purposes) at highway speeds, and yes I have had both so I do know. Further more I drive a large commercial truck in heavy traffic everyday and am well aware of what it takes to evaluate traffic situations and make safe and often life saving decisions and do not at any time perform an act to endanger other motorists like driving 90 with a plow on my pickup truck. I do have NOTHING to prove with or without my plow on.


I think you miss the point here and are taking things out of context. I am not saying you should speed but to suggest the a vee plow is better just because it appears more airdynamic is foolish. You must als0 remember that V plow generall weight 15 to 20% more too which adds more weight for front end to carry and to stop and stabilize as well. I get on the hiway a few times each snow for a few runs and I have found no stabilty problems at any hiway speed I use but then I use a 1 ton truck with a lot of ballast in rear too but if you use a 1/2 ton with no ballast at hiway speeds and carry your plow low or angle fore better cooling as some seem to need, you need more than a Vee plow to fix your problems.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Double posted (not by me on purpose)


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Somehow it triple posted so I blanked this one. They really need a delete feature for poster to be able to use.


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

Once you transport a Vee blade, you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I love having the v blade , when transporting you fold back the wings and really dont have to worry about anything . But i have also set up the truck for the weight, complete suspension upgrade and larger performance brakes, s.s. brake lines. Some of the trucks i see around here with plows on scare me .


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Bldrs83 said:


> Once you transport a Vee blade, you'll know what I'm talking about.


I do not think so because when they are angled back the rear corners are closer to ground too and will drag easier in low spots. I like my plow out front and visable and high off ground to minimize draggng in ruts a dips.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

My BOSS-V never dragged the tips. Even on steep driveway entrances.

BOSS V's by far have the best road "feel" of any plow. No slop whatsoever. It's an extension of the truck. You can not compare it to a chain lifted plow.

As for speed? My old truck would overheat quickly over 45-50 mph. So one exit is all I could run on the highway.

The older BOSS RT-II have a BIG pump box also blocking the radiator.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

TLS said:


> My BOSS-V never dragged the tips. Even on steep driveway entrances.
> 
> BOSS V's by far have the best road "feel" of any plow. No slop whatsoever. It's an extension of the truck. You can not compare it to a chain lifted plow.
> 
> ...


Mine are just as tight or tighter because if they are not, I make them that way, mine are realy tight. Your raked back edges will always be lower than wen they are straight and I have be places were your raked back plow would drag big time.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Whatever.... Maybe your plow is "tighter" than mine. Are you gonna take your ball and go home now? 

If mine _would_ scrape the tips. A button push away and I'll have them in scoop and they'll never hit.


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

you guys all know what your trucks drive like with and without your plows, so i have no advice to give there. but since my wife just got hit pretty good crossing over a very fast road last week with our 2 year old in the car i definately have safety on the brain this week. (they are both fine)
scares me to think what a V plow hitting it dead center could do.

have a safe season!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

TLS said:


> If mine _would_ scrape the tips. A button push away and I'll have them in scoop and they'll never hit.


True but I do not have to push a buttom to clear, to each their own.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Plowbie said:


> you guys all know what your trucks drive like with and without your plows, so i have no advice to give there. but since my wife just got hit pretty good crossing over a very fast road last week with our 2 year old in the car i definately have safety on the brain this week. (they are both fine)
> scares me to think what a V plow hitting it dead center could do.
> 
> have a safe season!


Looks like the car did its job and absorbed and spread the energy well from impact. Hope all is well as cars are replacable, people are not.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Tarkus said:


> True but I do not have to push a buttom to clear, to each their own.


What plow do you have? I know with my Hiniker if I have it angled one way and take a turn it will drag. Also what are you trying to prove?


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

oh i see tarkus is picking on the personal plowers- this guy never really gives any usable advice...he just likes to post-cause problems :angry:


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

QMVA said:


> What plow do you have? I know with my Hiniker if I have it angled one way and take a turn it will drag. Also what are you trying to prove?


I own Fisher and western at the moment and have owned myers in years past too. I am not trying to "prove" anything other than Vee plows are not the greatest thing since apple pie always thoug some think they are as you can find people that like both kinds of them just like some like Chevies and some Fords or Dodges.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

finnegan said:


> oh i see tarkus is picking on the personal plowers- this guy never really gives any usable advice...he just likes to post-cause problems :angry:


The only "problem" here is your attitude I think as I do not think you will find a negative personal or "stir the pot" comment from me against anyone here in a thread. Can you say the same about you?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

finnegan said:


> oh i see tarkus is picking on the personal plowers- this guy never really gives any usable advice...he just likes to post-cause problems :angry:


I agree.

I don't care one bit for Tarkus or his comments.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

yet he stirs the pot once again-look pal i don't care - this site is about information-people ask questions and if you don't like what they say don't answer them-i don't post just to post  and by the way look at my seniority date and the amount of posts----only answering questions not voicing opinions on others....until now... :realmad:


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Tarkus said:


> I think you miss the point here and are taking things out of context. I am not saying you should speed but to suggest the a vee plow is better just because it appears more airdynamic is foolish. You must als0 remember that V plow generall weight 15 to 20% more too which adds more weight for front end to carry and to stop and stabilize as well. I get on the hiway a few times each snow for a few runs and I have found no stabilty problems at any hiway speed I use but then I use a 1 ton truck with a lot of ballast in rear too but if you use a 1/2 ton with no ballast at hiway speeds and carry your plow low or angle fore better cooling as some seem to need, you need more than a Vee plow to fix your problems.





Tarkus said:


> The only "problem" here is your attitude I think as I do not think you will find a negative personal or "stir the pot" comment from me against anyone here in a thread. Can you say the same about you?


Oh boy... Here we go again 

To all users of plow site...

In your user control panel under the miscellaneous column there is a buddy / ignore feature. Click on that and you can add any user to your buddy or IGNORE list. It really works great!


----------

